# Maaco Paint Job Estimate... Opinions..



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, i got a good lump sum of cash on hand and ive been wanting to paint my ride for the longest..

This is the first place of estimate, ill prolly check around at other places (and people) and decide..

$450 - This is would be the Supreme 4yr gloss/paint selection that includes sandng only..

$360 - Stripping of the molding, hood, trunk, driver door and front quarter/rear quarter, reversed ding on hood, passenger mirror put back on, and other quarter panels..

$110 - Materials and supplies (painting lower half of car (vinyl top))

$80 - Body Labor

$1015 - Gross Sale

$93.88 - Tax

$1108.88 - TOTAL.

Whatcha think? You think i'll be expecting that estimate number from every shop??

thnx for any input.


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

My opinon. Your about half way on cost for a real nice custom paint scheme. Since youve waited this long...save up a little more and get it done by a professional who takes pride in his work. If its your daily then who cares...but your LoLo, take it to a professional...no just laborers...my opinion. You'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## zrothecrooked1 (Oct 27, 2003)

maaco is horrible, i would never recommend their work to anyone............save up a lil more and get some nice quality paint


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

..aint nothing wrong with Maaco, unless your a cheep fuck, that doesn't know how to communicate what you want and need!
-I've had three cars painted at Maaco in one year, and they all came out nice except one.......and that was because I was too lazy to take off the molding
but tito has a good point, you might as well come with another grand and get a nice paint job......possibly a 2 or 3 stage job


----------



## zrothecrooked1 (Oct 27, 2003)

i dont like the fact that maaco doesn't add any clear coats to the paint.......i have also heard that they use cheap materials


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

dont go there, even i know not to go there and im a girl.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 1 2004, 08:05 PM
> *..aint nothing wrong with Maaco, unless your a cheep fuck, that doesn't know how to communicate what you want and need!
> -I've had three cars painted at Maaco in one year, and they all came out nice except one.......and that was because I was too lazy to take off the molding
> but tito has a good point, you might as well come with another grand and get a nice paint job......possibly a 2 or 3 stage job*


 they don't do that bad of a job.........


and they do use clearcoat it's just INTER mixed with their base.........



BUT the most i would pay to them is $500 tops.......and that's WITH bodywork.............


if they want to charge you $1000 you are getting ripped.........my storm was shot by maaco..........i did the prep work.............they did the bodywork and paint.........


i know i know.........ghetto.......BUT i didn't have a shop to spray didn't have any tools and i was in the navy at the time so i mostly didn't have the time!!!

i will be making a video of the storm so you can see how it looks in the sun........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

how do you post a movie? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'll hook you up, with a decent job


----------



## 65sport (Feb 22, 2004)

ill paint your car for $800 and make it look like a 3000 dollar paint job you got to look for the right painter at the right time. or a friend painter that hooks it up.


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

what up yall,

I need a good priced quality paint job too...

I'm up here in Southwest Michigan.

Help me out to pleeeeze!


The Amazin Vincedini


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

MAACO=GHETTOOOOOOOOO :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

i got my lincoln painted at maaco. I got thier highest quilty paint job (i forgot what it was called) and i payed 1000 for it, and i mean its not the greatest but its not bad in any way. Look much much better than before and its been about 3 years since ive had it and its still nice. my car is a daily driver though, i mean its not a show quality job but its not bad at all.


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

*
When it comes to painting you do get what you pay for.

If your paying less then $1500 for a 2 stage job, then your gambling. Or have one hell of a hook up.


*


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Mar 7 2004, 05:55 PM
> *
> When it comes to painting you do get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


 I HAVE THE HOOKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

